# Problem ordering from Tesla store?



## Allen13331 (Aug 18, 2021)

We ordered our Tesla 3 in September 2021. We then ordered a ton of accessories from the Tesla Store but could not get the HomeLink until we received the car. We picked up our car November 16th 2021. As soon as we got back home we tried to order the HomeLink but the payment was rejected. We waited a couple of days to ensure the car had been transfer in the Tesla system. Again we tried to order but payment was again rejected. We tried adding cards but system would not save any new cards. I finally called our credit card company and they said that they had approved the order ten times but Tesla was refusing to take the order. We called Tesla and got the run around for several hours but finally got someone that knew something about the ordering process. He tried to place the order and got the same results. He said he would investigate and text what he found out. When the text arrived it said there was a problem on Tesla’s end and he would try to clear the problem.

All we want to do is order a damn HomeLink!

Has anyone else had a problem ordering from the Tesla Store lately, in particular the HomeLink. I am wondering if they have removed that option for the 2022 Teslas.

Any help appreciate.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

IIRC, Tesla will only sell you a homelink if you have a VIN. Perhaps that's the issue?


----------



## Allen13331 (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks for the idea but we have had our Tesla for several days. Ironically I tried placing the order today and it worked just fine. It was a problem with the Tesla system. It only took me 15 attempts.


----------



## ggmum123 (11 mo ago)

Allen13331 said:


> We ordered our Tesla 3 in September 2021. We then ordered a ton of accessories from the Tesla Store but could not get the HomeLink until we received the car. We picked up our car November 16th 2021. As soon as we got back home we tried to order the HomeLink but the payment was rejected. We waited a couple of days to ensure the car had been transfer in the Tesla system. Again we tried to order but payment was again rejected. We tried adding cards but system would not save any new cards. I finally called our credit card company and they said that they had approved the order ten times but Tesla was refusing to take the order. We called Tesla and got the run around for several hours but finally got someone that knew something about the ordering process. He tried to place the order and got the same results. He said he would investigate and text what he found out. When the text arrived it said there was a problem on Tesla's end and he would try to clear the problem.
> 
> All we want to do is order a damn HomeLink!
> 
> ...


I'm having this exact same problem right now! I've used 4 different cards including credit cards I'm so irritated I'm ready to return the Tesla right now! Did you all ever get anywhere with getting it??


----------

